# 2014 Jetta Hybrid SEL Interior Fuse Diagram or Fuse # for Windshield Washer



## suezyg23 (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone have a Fuse Diagram/Mapping for the 2014 Jetta Hybrid SEL. Specifically I'm looking for the diagram for the Fuse Panel located in the interior (left hand side of the dash below the headlight switch)? I've been all over the web and the closest I got was 2013 but it didn't match. I also tried calling my service dept but they told me they didn't have one (I can go on and on with that statement). Any help would be appreciated (and no it's not in the manual). My Windshield Washer stopped pumping. Before I look into the pump and the connections I want to rule out that I didn't blow a fuse. Even just the # of the fuse would help. Thanks everyone in advance. 


Here is a link to the Fuse Panel in the car:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/suezyg23/16278795442/


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

well alldata is showing it to be f8 and on your pic its missing, f8 or fuse #8 would be the top left eighth slot (of the three row mini fuses) and 7.5 amp. but get a test light and with key on test them


----------



## JJJS2013 (Jan 16, 2020)

Can you provide a link to the 2013 diagram you found?

I have a 2013 Jetta Hybrid SE and have been searching for any sort of fuse diagram for months. Dealership told me it doesn't exist...


----------

